# Problem: Rauschen im Hintergrund



## Predi (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,
Ich hab folgendes Problem. immer wenn ich am Pc am arbeiten bin uns meine Kopfhörer aufhabe, kann ich im Hintergrund ein rauschen und kratzen wahrnehmen. Finde das sehr merkwürdig. Kennt jemand von euch das Problem oder weiß er sogar eine Lösung ?
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar 

mfG Predi


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juli 2010)

Du hast bestimmt den Kopfhörer am Front-Panel angeschlossen.
Das rauschen und kratzen liegt an der schlechten Abschirmung des Kabels, welches die Audio-Signale vom Soundchip zum Frontpanel überträgt. Da das durch den ganzen Rechner durch muss werden da von allen möglichen Hardware-Komponenten Störungen eingestreut. Abhilfe würde ein besser geschirmtes Kabel schaffen, sowas hab ich aber leider noch nie als Ersatzartikel irgendwo gesehen. Man kann sich so eine Schirmung aber auch selber zurecht basteln wenn man das Geschick dafür hat.
Ansonsten ist die einfachste Lösung, den Kopfhörer einfach hinten am PC anzustöpseln.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub da ist was nicht richtig isoliert.
Kratzt es wenn du die Maus bewegst oder die Gpu Last steigt?


----------



## Predi (21. Juli 2010)

> Du hast bestimmt den Kopfhörer am Front-Panel angeschlossen.


Nein ich habe die Kabel schon hinten angeschlossen. Und zwar schon von Anfang an.



> Ich glaub da ist was nicht richtig isoliert.
> Kratzt es wenn du die Maus bewegst oder die Gpu Last steigt?


Nicht immer aber manchmal ist es so. Weiß auch wirklich nicht woran es liegt. Das Headset ist ein PC-360 von Logitech und von den Kabeln habe ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Das ist komisch, dass es hinten angeschloßen so rauscht.
Könntest du das mal näher beschreiben?
Ist es so ein Radio rauschen, wenn der Sender nicht richtig eingestellt ist oder ist es auch mehr ein Pfeifen und quietschen?
Gibt da so vieles.


----------



## querinkin (21. Juli 2010)

Hast du das Rauschen immer? Also wenn du z.B. Musik hörst, spielst und auch wenn nichts an ist?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juli 2010)

Was für eine Soundkarte nutzt du denn? Bei OnBoard-Sound und billigen Soundkarten kann das Problem auch durchaus mal auftreten wenn man seine Kopfhörer hinten angeschlossen hat. Da würde dann ein selbstgebasteltes EMI-Shield helfen  oder eine neue Soundkarte...allerdings wäre wirklich erstmal wichtig zu wissen wie das "Rauschen" nun wirklich klingt...vielleicht kannst du davon eine Aufnahme machen und die mal hochladen?


----------



## Predi (21. Juli 2010)

Ich habs mal mit Audacity aufgenommen. Es wie eine Art knistern. Ist schwer zu beschreiben aber hört selbst. 
Meine Soundkarte...das ist auch irgendwie soein Mysterium. Aber laut Everest ist eine C-Media CMI9880. 

Hier die Aufnahme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Predi


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Für das Kratzen musste ich den Sound ganz schön aufdrehen.
Vielleicht mal einen Verstärker etwas runterdrehen, als an der Soundkarte und falls vorhanden am Kopfhöhrer.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juli 2010)

Ja, das sind eindeutig Störeinstrahlungen von der Hardware.
Der C-Media CMI9880 müsste ein OnBoard-Soundchip sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Dieses Knistern wirst du nur durch eine neue Soundkarte wegbekommen, schließlich kannst du ja den Soundchip auf dem Mainboard nicht einfach irgendwie abschirmen.
Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst solltest du eine Soundkarte mit EMI-Shield nehmen, die sind aber i.d.R. ziemlich teuer (Xonar D2, Xonar Essence, Xonar HDAV, Audiotrak Prodigy, X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Prof.) Die fangen preislich so bei 100€ an.

Ein runterregeln der Volume-Regler der Soundkarte bringt normalerweise nix, also bei mir ist dieses Knistergeräusch am Frontpanel unabhängig von der eingestellten Lautstärke.


----------



## Predi (21. Juli 2010)

Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann muss wohl eine neue Soundkarte her.



> Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst solltest du eine Soundkarte mit  EMI-Shield nehmen, die sind aber i.d.R. ziemlich teuer (Xonar D2, Xonar  Essence, Xonar HDAV, Audiotrak Prodigy, X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Prof.)  Die fangen preislich so bei 100€ an.


Ist es egal welche ich von den genannten Soundkarten nehme ?
Oder ist eine davon besonders zu empfehlen ?

mfG Predi

Edit: Sollte es eigentlich eine PCI oder eine PCIe Karte sein ? Oder spielt das keine Rolle ?


----------



## Feuerreiter (21. Juli 2010)

Kommt eben darauf an, was dir besser passt von den Mainboardslots her, zukunftssicherer bist du aber sicherlich mit PCIe. Ich würde dir übrigens die D2 empfehlen, guter Klang und nette Treiber.

Mit den Audiotraks habe ich noch nie Bekanntschaft gemacht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juli 2010)

Welchen Port du benutzt hängt allein von den verfügbaren Anschlüssen auf deinem Mainboard ab. Wenn du PCIe-Ports frei hast spricht nix gegen eine PCIe-Soundkarte. (Schau aber auch, ob die Soundkarte dann den Grafikkarten-Lüfter bedecken würde, wäre bei mir der Fall gewesen, weshalb ich eine PCI-SoKa genommen hab).

Welche der genannten Soundkarten du nun nimmst hängt davon ab was du brauchst.
Die Xonar D2 (bzw. D2X=PCIe) ist eine hervorragende Allround-Karte.
Die Xonar Essence ist dank integriertem Kopfhörerverstärker bsonders für sehr gute Kopfhörer geeignet, die oft eine hohe Impedanz haben.
Die Xonar HDAV ist vor allem für HTCPs zu empfehlen, da sie HDMI-Ausgänge besitzt und das Grafikkarten-Signal durchschleifen kann. Damit kann man den HTPC mit nur einem HDMI-Kabel mit einem AV-Receiver verbinden und der PC verhält sich dann am AV-Receiver wie ein BluRay-Player oder DVD-Player.
Die Auiotrak Prodigy ist ebenfalls eine sehr gute Allround-Karte,soll wohl klanglich noch einen Tick besser sein als die Xonar D2, kann ich allerdings nicht mit sicherheit sagen, da ich die Audiotrak noch nicht selbst gehört habe.
Von der X-Fi würde ich eher abraten. Die Treiber von Creative sind im Vergleich zu den Asus Xonar-Treiber der letzte Mist. Einziger Vorteil der X-Fi ist EAX5, das wird aber heutzutage von aktuellen Spielen nichtmehr genutzt, weshalb es sinnlos geworden ist.


----------



## Predi (21. Juli 2010)

Da ich häufig mit meinem Headset zocke ,Filme schau und Musik höre wäre doch die Xonar Essence genau das richtige für mich oder ?
Weil großartig über Boxen zocken oder Filme schauen tu ich nicht mehr aus Platz Gründen.

Edit: Hab mich jetzt für die D2 entschieden. Aus Platzgründen die PCI Ausführung. Grund für diese Entscheidung: 
Die Soundkarte soll fürs zocken besser geeignet sein.

mfG Predi


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juli 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß mit der Karte!


----------



## Predi (22. Juli 2010)

Danke  Aber die haben momentan Lieferschwierigkeiten....
Muss ich aus verzweiflung doch die Essence nehmen wer weiß ..
Erstmal abwarten


----------

